# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Akan Hadir...Pakan CKK

## abikoifarm

Segera akan hadir untuk wilayah Jakarta dan Sekitarnya Pakan keluaran CKK untuk Hi Growth dan Colour....Untuk lebih lanjut Hubungin Abi Koifarm telp 0816873242

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rico Andydarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## veros

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## williamshw

> Segera akan hadir untuk wilayah Jakarta dan Sekitarnya Pakan keluaran CKK untuk Hi Growth dan Colour....Untuk lebih lanjut Hubungin Abi Koifarm telp 0816873242



kapan adanya om? Mau pesan nih, harga untuk yg growth?
Thanks.

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anato

> Untuk sementara tersedia yang S ukuran 2 kilo harga Rp. 40.000/perkilo Om..





> ABI Koi Farm menjual Pakan CKK yang berkualitas Impor dengan harga Lokal Untuk Daerah Jakarta & Sekitarnya.
> Harga sebagai berikut :
> Super Growth @ 2KG Rp. 92.000,- @5KG Rp. 219.000,- @10KG Rp. 430.000,- @30KG Rp. 1.200.000,-
> Colour @1.5KG Rp. 142.500,- @5KG Rp. 460.000,- @10KG Rp. 910.000,- 
> Belum termasuk Ongkos Kirim
> Hubungi : Budi Santoso 0816873242


Harganya kok beda om?

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vom champioship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa_08

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

> ada yg sinking ga ya?


Kayaknya kl yang tengelam belum tersedia om..

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anato

> Rp. 40.000 dengan pembelian minimum 30kg..


Posisinya dimana om?

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SISKOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

ukuran apa aja

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

> Untuk color tersedia ukuran 1.5kg Harga 142.500. Thanks


Ok om, thnx yaa.. Lg nunggu review ckk color nih.. Klo grow nya udh di jamin topcer kyknyaa

----------


## bobby alexander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andre26

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

> Teman2 mau menginformasikan harga baru CKK neh walau telat, Untuk Kemasan 2kg Harga lam Rp.92.000,- menjadi Rp. 100.000,- Untuk Kemasan 5kg Harga lama Rp. 219.000 menjadi Rp. 240.000. Untuk pembelian dapat menghubungi di 0816873242. 
> 
> Abikoi center juga menyediakan berbagai pakan ikan yang lain, aksesoris, pompa, aerator dan lain sebagainya.. Jangan ragu2 silahkan kontak. 
> 
> Terima kasih kepada temen2 yang telah mengunakan CKK koi Food sebagai pilihan pakan ikannya.
> 
> 
> Salam hangat



lokasi dimana euy??

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

